# Transmisor AM con ne555n (potencia)



## DavidGuetta (May 24, 2010)

hola de nuevo, ahora vengo con otro tema, quiero hacer un transmisor de AM con componentes sencillos y pense en un ne555. kiero q ande en 138 KHz. 

Materiales: 

R1:1k (ajustado para ciclo de trabajo de 50%)
R2:4.7k (o potenciometro 10k)
C1:1nF
IC1:NE555N

Antena en el pin 3. Pero me pregunto, sacará cerca de un watt de RF alimentado a 12V? me sacarian de dudas si me respondieran. sino le pongo un TIP41 y un trafo de acople para sacar mas potencia. pero loque me interesa es saber si con un NE555 y 12v de alimentacion saco 1W ERP de RF. gracias.


----------



## Dano (May 24, 2010)

El 555 te ofrece una salida de onda cuadrada, no conviene transmitir con el porque induce muchas espurias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2010)

no saca 1 wat ni  loco el 555 ,vas a tener que acerle un amplificador de rf


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2012)

Para bajas frecuencias quizas sí. Por ejemplo 100 kH. Mas no te va a dar ese integrado. La versión mos te dará algo mas pero menos salida. Suerte.


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, Acabo de montar este circuito, y quería saber mas o menos de cuánto tiene que ser la antena y como tiene que ser para que me de los 30 metros de alcance, porque le ghe puesto un cablecito de 15 cm por antena y he logrado un máx de 3m con claridad. Tengo entendido que el 555 soporta 18Volt así que le podría poner 12Volt porque ya he estado trabajando con 9V, en fin...

R 1 = 380 Omhs
R 2 = 1 K
C 1 = 0.001 uF
C 2 = 1000 uF
IC NE555
Bateria de 9 volt, conector, gabinete y demas acc.ç

Gracias de antemano por echarme una mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

¿ Probaste de ponerle un capacitorcito de 4 o 5 pF entre la pata 3 y la antena ?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2012)

¿Estoy yo paranoico o la gente es capaz de hacer un satélite artificial con un 555?


----------



## analogico (Jun 19, 2012)

el tamaño de la antena se calcula con la frecuencia
si usas un cablecito debe ser un cablecito de varios metros

pero prueba  una antena  cuadrada AM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Ésta es la máxima frecuencia que se puede obtener con un 555 , la onda ya no es cuadrada sino "triangular" y depende unicamente de los tiempos de subida y bajada , y alguna que otra capacidad parásita. Y creo que ahí solo se podría modular en amplitud desde la alimentación.


Ver el archivo adjunto 70922


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (Jun 19, 2012)

Verdad que el 555 es impresionante?, Tiene full aplicaciones!

Hola DOSMETROS, no he probado lo del capacitor de 4 o 5 pf, veré ahora mismo que es lo que sucede.


----------



## FLX (Jun 26, 2012)

saludos jose cruz  por que no pruebas conectar un transistor a la salida de tu N555!!  un transistor de potencia como un TIP41!!!

tengo una pregunta:

hay alguna relación de frecuencia a distancia de un transmisor =? 
   que frecuencias viajan mas fácilmente   una muy alta o  una baja ==?


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 26, 2012)

JoseCruz, eso que tienes entre la 1 y la 5 es un micro electret?


----------



## JoseCruzCvn1120 (Jun 27, 2012)

FLX: Creo que cuanta más larga la longitud de onda es mejor, y las frecuencias más bajas viajan mas lejos que las altas. Eso leí =)

Pelelalo: Entre la 1 y la 5 tenía un MicroElectret pero cuando lo tocaba solo reconocía distorsión, así que le cambié la entrada por un mp3, mejor dicho le puse un jack para plug y me ha funcionado.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 27, 2012)

JoseCruzCvn1120 dijo:


> FLX: Creo que cuanta más larga la longitud de onda es mejor, y las frecuencias más bajas viajan mas lejos que las altas. Eso leí =)
> 
> Pelelalo: Entre la 1 y la 5 tenía un MicroElectret pero cuando lo tocaba solo reconocía distorsión, así que le cambié la entrada por un mp3, mejor dicho le puse un jack para plug y me ha funcionado.



Entonces tendré que probarlo. ¿Donde pones la señal y donde masa?


----------



## FLX (Jun 29, 2012)

este circuito puede  ayudarles!!!



otro circuito que puede  ayudarles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




informacion sacada  de  este blog http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot.mx/2012/03/transmisor-am-muy-sencillo-con-el.html


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 26, 2015)

Saludos a todos estoy ya de nuevo por aqui siempre inventando y llenandome de conocimientos esta vez traigo el tema de un pequeño transmisor QRP utilizando 2 integrados 555 uno trabajando como oscilador y otro como el modulador de audio pero mi consulta es si se puede colocar algun filtro pasa banda porque los 555 tienden a generar muchos armonicos por trabajar en onda cuadrada y tambien agregarle un amplificador con algun mosfet al final para lograr mas distancia y gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2015)

te sirve http://eletronicasemmedo.blogspot.com.ar/2013/04/amplificador-de-rf-2w-com-lf2810a-mosfet.html
si no aqui tenes muchos esquemas ,
http://radioaficionsdr.es.tl/Amplificadores-Lineales-RF-.htm
PD:
muy interesante tu esquema,me gusta,
esta como hacerlo con un 556


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 26, 2015)

Saludos amigos vi las paginas que me recomendaste el-rey-julien me parecen interesantes con respecto al circuito si se puede hacerlo con un 556 solo que lo ideal siempre seria colocar en el pin 3 del 555 modulador un filtro pasa banda y una etapa amplificadora de rf por ahorita como hacerle el filtro es mi interrogante segun la imagen hay unos valores de las resistencias Ra y Rb y del capacitor Cx del 555 oscilador y creo que esta para una frecuencia de los 4 MHz cambiando un poco esos valores se puede bajar a 3 MHz y el amplificador de rf para esa frecuencia lo puedo fabricar pero si teneis alguna idea del filtro te lo agradeceré  y gracias de antemano para todos


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2015)

Bueno ya he estado viendo las modificaciones del tx 555 y le he agregado un filtro pasa banda y un ampli de rf pero ahora mi pregunta seria si podria ser el filtro pasa banda hecho con bobinas hechas en alguna formida de madera de 1cm de diametro subo la imagen y recibo opiniones y sugerencias. 


Psdt: mmmm y se podra usar el mismo circuito en vez de transmitir recibir???? colocandole al 555 modulador en su pin 5 algun pre de rf????? fuera bueno experimentarlo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 28, 2015)

Para recibir, habría que utilizar un mezclador más un demodulador de frecuencia intermedia. No le veo posibilidades de hacer un receptor superregenerativo con ese integrado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola a todos , mui interesante ese proyecto , el recorda a un amplificador de audio clase "D" donde la gran diferenza es que lo amplificador clase "D" tiene un filtro pasa bajos en su salida de modo quitar la frequenzia de  comutación y pasar adelante lo audio deseado , haora un transmissor en eses termos tenemos en su salida un filtro pasa canal sintonizado exactamente en la frequenzia de comutación , como lo ciclo de trabajo de la frequenzia de comutación  ( duty-cicle) canbia ao ritmo del audio despues del filtro pasa canal tenemos una modulación en amplitude (AM)  
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos y saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 29, 2015)

Faltaria el Rx sencillo con el 555 y estamos completos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Faltaria el Rx sencillo con el 555 y estamos completos.


Bueno como lo CI 555 fue desahollado a andar en circuitos analogicos y digital de tenporización y no recepción de sinales debiles aun no creo que eso sea possible hacer funcionar tal como propuesto 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 29, 2015)

Y este funcionaría?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Y este funcionaría?



Hay que probar 
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 31, 2015)

Saludos amigos siguiendo con el tema y si se pone un oscilador transistorizado en vez del 555 que trabaja como oscilador y se le agrega un preamplificador de rf al pin 5 del integrado 555 que trabaja como modulador y su respectivo filtro pasa banda en su pin 3 no tendriamos un receptor de conversión directa?? 

Intentaré probar ya tengo un oscilador cristalero en banda de 80 metros solo haré la etapa con el 555 agregandole su pre de rf y su filtro veré que resulta si alguien ya lo ha experimentado me gustaria saber cual fue el resultado gracias de ante mano a todos

Psdt: este video es de un receptor  de conversión directa esta interesante fabricado con unos cuantos 555


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Saludos amigos bueno asi diria yo que pudiera ir un transceptor fabricado con dos 555 uno para el receptor y el otro para modulador de audio para transmisión y trabajando con ofv aparte fabricado con transistores y un par de cristales adjunto esquemas 

Att alfa34


----------

